# Eccentric exercise ? slower might not be more productive



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Eccentric exercise – slower might not be more productive by Anthony Roberts If I were to grab a bunch of bodybuilding magazines off the shelf this month, no doubt I???d see countless articles that talk about the importance of the eccentric (lowering) portion of various exercises. ???Slowly lower the weight??? has been part of bodybuilding [...]

*Read More...*


----------

